# 16.5hp craftsman won't start



## inidle22 (Mar 25, 2012)

I inherited a 16.5 craftsman riding mower which will not turnover. My battery is good, I have checked the seat switch with a meter and it shows it is working, I have 12volts to the solenoid, both sides. I can't find the clutch switch if it has one and get nothing. I jumped from battery to and it does try to turn over, any ideas, thanks, I am a new member:


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

inidle22 said:


> I inherited a 16.5 craftsman riding mower which will not turnover. My battery is good, I have checked the seat switch with a meter and it shows it is working, I have 12volts to the solenoid, both sides. I can't find the clutch switch if it has one and get nothing. I jumped from battery to and it does try to turn over, any ideas, thanks, I am a new member:


Asumming that you have 12volts on bot sides of the solenoid and the solenoid connects directly to the starter (no interlocks between them), then I'd say your battery does not have enough amps to crank it, or it has lost current thru a bad connection. If you run jumper cables from the lawn mower battery, directly to the starter will it crank? A dead battery can still show 12volts. Also bad connections can prevent the current from passing thru, however it will still show 12volts passing thru.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

inidle22 said:


> I inherited a 16.5 craftsman riding mower which will not turnover. My battery is good, I have checked the seat switch with a meter and it shows it is working, I have 12volts to the solenoid, *both sides*. I can't find the clutch switch if it has one and get nothing. I jumped from battery to and it does try to turn over, any ideas, thanks, I am a new member:


Both sides of the solenoid?? 

What exactly do you mean both sides? Unless the ignition key is in the start position, only one terminal of the solenoid should have voltage. With the key in the start position, three terminals should have voltage (if all is working properly). 

16.5 hp engine. Is it a Briggs OHV, may need valve lash set if the problem is that it tries to turn over but stalls with compression.

Post the model number of your riding mower and engine please.


----------



## inidle22 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sorry, my model #917274351. I can jump from the battery to the starter and it tries to turn over. I have 12v to one side of the solenoid with the two red wires, and nothing to the other side going to the starter after I turn the key.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

how many terminals are on the side of the solenoid?

there should be power to the white wire when the key is in the start position, and if there is a black wire, check to make sure it's grounded. 

The seat switch does not interlock the starter only the ignition on the engine. Both safety interlock switches that prevent the starter solenoid from engaging are behind the dash panel. The blade switch is just below where the arm rests when disengaged. the clutch switch is on the lower left hand side. Either one of the switches could be causing an issue, or a bad ground.


----------



## inidle22 (Mar 25, 2012)

There are 2 terminals on the solenoid. There 2 redwires on one side, and 1 big wire on the other that goes to the starter. There is a small white wire and small black wire below the teminals. The mower had no solenoid unless I have the white and black wire crossed. I do have 12v to one side of the solenoid, but when I turn the key I don't get power to the other side. I still cannot find a clutch switch, I found the blade switch. I have looked under the left side of the mower, followed the clutch lever, nothing


----------

